
I Can't Code, But You Can't Sell - MarlonPro
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130506164555-10486099-i-can-t-code-and-you-can-t-sell-crap
======
DamnYuppie
There is a great deal of honest introspection that has to be done in order for
someone to reach the conclusion that they are a #2 or #3 and not a #1. I find
most people don't do that.

That being said the other side of the coin is once you know your strengths and
how you operate you will find many people look at you as if you are broken if
you admit you don't wish to be the "UberFounder" or CEO. It has also been my
experience that many of the "UberFounders" or CEO's are threatened by a
competent #2.

